# Rimozione denti del giudizio



## Miro (9 Aprile 2013)

Mi sa tanto che mi tocca questa operazione...
Qualcuno di voi l'ha già fatto? fa male? i denti vanno tolti in coppia o si possono fare uno a uno? quanto costerebbe in media da un dentista? nel caso lo facessi in ospedale si deve aspettare tanto?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Aprile 2013)

credo sia abbastanza doloroso, non lo dico per mia esperienza personale (grazie al cielo ) ma perchè ho visto come li hanno tolti a mio fratello e al mio migliore amico. 

uno li ha fatti dal dentista, l'altro in ospedale, non so dirti quale sia meglio o peggio, però entrambi mi han raccontato che è stato molto doloroso, i punti di sutura danno fastidio e inizialmente puoi mangiare/bere solo cose frullate. 

uno schifo insomma. 
io li ho tutti e 4 e me ne guardo bene dall'andare a toglierli.


----------



## Miro (9 Aprile 2013)

Il fatto è che mi stanno uscendo quelli superiori (quelli inferiori al momento nessuna traccia) e quello a destra sta uscendo storto, verso l'esterno...ieri mi è apparsa un'afta proprio in quella zona e non vorrei fosse dovuto allo sfregamento del dente con la parete delle guance..noto pure un gonfiorino (non sembra ascesso) e se mi tocco sotto la mascella sento dolore.
Magari domani vado dal medico per farmi consigliare, spero non si debba pagare molto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Aprile 2013)

Io ho rimosso 2 denti del giudizio, fortunatamente gli unici che mi si sono cariati, è stato difficoltoso perchè le radici erano profonde ma non doloroso


----------



## esjie (9 Aprile 2013)

Il dentista mi dice che prima o poi li dovrò togliere anch'io...però (giustamente) solo quando mi si gonfierà molto la zona della mandibola, per adesso ogni tanto mi capitano dei lievi gonfiori alla gengiva. Inutile soffrire finchè sto bene.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Aprile 2013)

Il male lo senti solo una volta che la zona si risveglia, e non é così sicuro che tu lo senta. Dipende tutto dell'abilitá del tuo dentista. Alla malparata comunque dovrai mangiare con una cannuccia per una settimana e sentirai dolori lancinanti, che vuoi che sia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Aprile 2013)

Io ne ho tolto uno. Durante la rimozione non senti dolore, ma dopo potresti sentirne. Dipende da quanto sono profonde le radici; se il dentista non deve scavare nella gengiva, non sentirai dolore. In caso contrario mi hanno detto che potrebbe fare male... spero per te che le radici non siano profonde, ecco. Altrimenti preparati a passare qualche giorno a bestemmiare in cirillico


----------



## Miro (9 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il male lo senti solo una volta che la zona si risveglia, e non é così sicuro che tu lo senta. Dipende tutto dell'abilitá del tuo dentista. Alla malparata comunque dovrai mangiare con una cannuccia per una settimana e sentirai dolori lancinanti, che vuoi che sia





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ne ho tolto uno. Durante la rimozione non senti dolore, ma dopo potresti sentirne. Dipende da quanto sono profonde le radici; se il dentista non deve scavare nella gengiva, non sentirai dolore. In caso contrario mi hanno detto che potrebbe fare male... spero per te che le radici non siano profonde, ecco. Altrimenti preparati a passare qualche giorno a bestemmiare in cirillico



 
Parliamo di pecunia  quanto avete speso per l'operazione? leggendo in giro su internet la maggioranza consiglia di farla in ospedale.


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Ne ho tolti due, uno prima ancora che spuntasse del tutto perché non avevo spazio nel palato e mi stava pressando la radice di quello accanto, ho pagato 240 euro in totale -.-


----------



## Snake (9 Aprile 2013)

Buona fortuna, io ne ho tolto uno e ho sofferto le pene dell'inferno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Parliamo di pecunia  quanto avete speso per l'operazione? leggendo in giro su internet la maggioranza consiglia di farla in ospedale.


Non ricordo. Puoi provare con le pinze comunque, è gratis


----------



## Miro (10 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ne ho tolti due, uno prima ancora che spuntasse del tutto perché non avevo spazio nel palato e mi stava pressando la radice di quello accanto, ho pagato 240 euro in totale -.-



Quindi 120 euro a dente? non è poco ma non è neanche sto cifrone.



Snake ha scritto:


> Buona fortuna, io ne ho tolto uno e ho sofferto le pene dell'inferno



Azz  ma l'hai fatto da un dentista o in ospedale?



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ricordo. Puoi provare con le pinze comunque, è gratis



Sei poco simpaTTTico


----------



## Harvey (10 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quindi 120 euro a dente? non è poco ma non è neanche sto cifrone.



Esatto, comunque circa il dolore posso tranquillizzarti, per quanto mi riguarda ho provato solo un leggero fastidio i primi due giorni successivi all'estrazione ma niente di insopportabile al massimo risolvi con un oki.


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Aprile 2013)

Io ho fatto la radiografia per vedere un attimino la situazione e, una volta portata al dentista, mi ha "rassicurato" dicendomi che sto messo male e che dovrò toglierli tutti.  Adesso è comunque presto.

Mio fratello li ha tolti tutti dal dentista, uno alla volta. Comunque non so bene di preciso il costo ma dovrebbe essere ben di più di 120€ ca. a dente. (poi credo dipenda molto dal dentista stesso)

Comunque credo che il brutto non sia proprio l'operazione (fortunatamente esiste l'anestesia), ma siano i giorni a seguire.


----------



## Snake (10 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Azz  ma l'hai fatto da un dentista o in ospedale?



Da un dentista


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Aprile 2013)

Io per ora ne ho 3 su 4 e devo dire che non mi hanno mai dato fastidio. Il quarto mi sa che a breve spunterà.


----------



## Prinz (10 Aprile 2013)

sono sulla tua stessa barca, li ho tutti e 4 inclusi ed in disodontiasi, quelli inferiori sono in posizione trasversale, di poco sporgenti oltre l'osso e pericolosamente vicini al nervo alveolare. E' una brutta roba. Sicuramente è un intervento dal decorso piuttosto doloroso e, per quanto riguarda gli inferiori anche molto delicato. Devo dire che ho raccolto opinioni contrastanti: alcuni ne hanno parlato come una roba tranquillissima, altri come un calvario straziante. Io per il momento non so ancora come agire, probabilmente toglierò i due sopra perché spingono sui settimi, quelli sotto sono in posizione molto delicata ed il dentista per il momento mi ha sconsigliato di operare perché i costi rischierebbero di essere superiori ai benefici (bisognerebbe sacrificare una buona parte di osso mascellare).


----------



## Miro (10 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> sono sulla tua stessa barca, li ho tutti e 4 inclusi ed in disodontiasi, quelli inferiori sono in posizione trasversale, di poco sporgenti oltre l'osso e pericolosamente vicini al nervo alveolare. E' una brutta roba. Sicuramente è un intervento dal decorso piuttosto doloroso e, per quanto riguarda gli inferiori anche molto delicato. Devo dire che ho raccolto opinioni contrastanti: alcuni ne hanno parlato come una roba tranquillissima, altri come un calvario straziante. Io per il momento non so ancora come agire, probabilmente toglierò i due sopra perché spingono sui settimi, quelli sotto sono in posizione molto delicata ed il dentista per il momento mi ha sconsigliato di operare perché i costi rischierebbero di essere superiori ai benefici (bisognerebbe sacrificare una buona parte di osso mascellare).



Sono andato dal medico e mi ha trovato pure un risentimento linfonodale in quella zona, andiamo bene  per il momento comunque lui mi ha indicato solo di curare il linfonodo e di aspettare per il dente, secondo lui va tolto solo in caso di necessità.


----------



## francylomba (11 Aprile 2013)

io ne ho tolti due .. la mia dentista mi ha mandato da un chirurgo ( 250 pere a dente!!!) a distanza di una settimana tipo uno dall'altro.. niente dolore , mi ha dato un antiinfiammatorio che mi ha steso per due gionri ( sensazione di fiacchezza molta) e ho mangiato gia normale la mattina dopo


----------



## 2515 (12 Aprile 2013)

dipende da persona a persona, mio fratello li ha tolti tutti e 4 in un pomeriggio in ospedale e la sera stessa ha mangiato bistecca senza fare una piega. Comunque mi pare che quelli che di solito fanno male siano quelli sotto perché sono molto molto vicini ai nervi.


----------



## iceman. (13 Aprile 2013)

Boh puo' darsi che li abbiagia' o stiano crescendo, per ora nessun fastidio, comunque a vederli in generale embrano drittissimi in realta' sono quasi tutti storti al punto tale che se apro la bocca e la chiudo mi schiocca la mascella. Qualche anno fa ne ho curati 4 perche' cariati, mi ha preso 250 euro .

Comunque io credo che il mal di denti sia il piu' atroce...non dormi la notte , ti viene voglia di prendere un martello e sbattertelo tra i denti, sempre in bagno a sputare acqua...


----------

